# giant spiny leaf insect incubation



## snocodile (Dec 31, 2008)

Right now my giant spiny leaf insects are mating so when they lay eggs i want to know what temps there eggs have to be at?


hugh


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 31, 2008)

cool ..love those insects....put some pics up


----------



## jordo (Dec 31, 2008)

They hatch fine at room temp in a slightly moist substrate.


----------



## snocodile (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks jordo and i can't really put up some pic because i don't want to disturb them


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 31, 2008)

but they can take a long time to hatch, and i mean long.


----------



## snocodile (Dec 31, 2008)

and a long time to mate. they have mating for a day non-stop


----------



## Besty (Jan 29, 2009)

Any ideas on where you can buy some in the newcastle area?


----------



## xycom (Feb 5, 2009)

I used to breed them and it can take up to 2 years for the eggs to hatch. I used to collect all the waste from the bottom of the cage and put it in a large plastic tub (about 15l). The tub had a bit of fly screen on top for ventilation and they got a spray of water every few days. If you spray them too much they will get too mouldy, not enough and they will dry out. Don't panic if you see some mould on them, mine were always a little bit mouldy. As for temperature they were kept in a spare room with the door open so the warm air from the lounge flowed into the room (in Melbourne).

I nearly lost my sanity breeding Spiney Leaf Insects, cage full of nymphs is like a cage full of crazy ants some times. Open the door and they would run everywhere! My daughter used to find them all over the house.

For more info go to:

http://www.snakerescue.com.au/index.php?link=spiny


Per


----------



## xycom (Feb 5, 2009)

People send them through the post so you can buy them from anywhere in the country. There used to be a lady in Seaford (i think ) who sold them through the Trading Post or you can try the Insect Farm but they are expensive.

Try google, they're not that hard to get hold of.


Per


----------



## xycom (Feb 5, 2009)

They will still lay eggs even if they don't mate. The only thing is the eggs will be female.


Per


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mating? Correct me if im wrong as I may very well be but I though Spiney Leaf Insects were A-Sexual?


----------



## xycom (Feb 5, 2009)

Females are more plump and spiney, males have wings and don't live as long as females. The two look very different.

Per


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Feb 5, 2009)

They do look completely different I know but you answered my question as I was typing it by the looks in saying they can lay eggs without mating!


----------



## snocodile (May 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone with all these answers 8)


----------



## Jay84 (May 6, 2009)

dont worry about disturbing them while mating...... nothing will bother them while in the act!


----------



## chrisso81 (May 6, 2009)

I have some in my classroom but I've never bothered to collect the eggs. There's at least 50 eggs on the substrate, some have been deposited as recently as today, some have been there for a few weeks. Will they have become too dry to attempt to incubate them now? Or should i just give it a crack and see what happens?


----------

